

Nokia on the skids, analysts eye Microsoft takeover - anigbrowl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jun/14/nokia-survival-question-10000-jobs-cut?newsfeed=true

======
mikemarotti
Typo in the title. Nice.

